# Online Stores



## AidanMcK (Nov 21, 2011)

Which are the best online sites for general shopping? The best I can find seems to be olx.pt but that's pretty badly setup. Or do ye all order in the UK or elsewhere and get stuff sent in by post?


----------



## Janina k (Nov 30, 2011)

AidanMcK said:


> Which are the best online sites for general shopping? The best I can find seems to be olx.pt but that's pretty badly setup. Or do ye all order in the UK or elsewhere and get stuff sent in by post?


Hello

Don't know if this will help and i do know people who use some of the Haulage people who deliver to the Algarve. We get our son to do our shop at any of the Supermarkets and when he has 28kilo he gets a box and when it's ready we send a courier to collect and deliver to use here in Central Portugal. We use Pharosparcels who charge £29 inc vat and delivery is by UPS unlike GLS after over a dozen parcels every one was on time or early.

Read a previous post about GLS and don't waste your time or money with Royal Mail.

Krystyna


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Where you buy depends on products you want, you need to be a bit more specific than general shopping
Electrical/computer especially if you want Continental plugs then Amazon Spain is a better alternative to Amazon UK
OLX is similar to ebay but doesn't offer the, vast ranges and is more accented to private sellers 
Look at siobhanwf sticky lots of useful contacts http://www.expatforum.com/expats/po...ortugal/122406-shops-delivering-portugal.html


----------



## AidanMcK (Nov 21, 2011)

Ok thanks - mainly thinking of used electronics. Basically I'm trying to figure out what to sell here in Uruguay and re-buy in Portugal when we get there (in two weeks!).


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Used electronics you really only have OLX & Custo Justo here, I find Portuguese tend to have an inflated idea of the value of second-hand anything ebay uk would be a better source if shipping reasonable but second hand electronics zero guarantees are they worth the savings


----------



## AidanMcK (Nov 21, 2011)

Don't you have to worry about customs/tax shipping stuff (phones/tablets/pc components) from the UK to Portugal?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Import or export EU to EU has no import duty, IVA only applies if your a business and registered for IVA


----------



## bom dia lisbon (Aug 8, 2013)

Many stores in Portugal offer home delivery on their websites: FNAC, Worten, Zara, etc etc etc.


----------



## bisect (Jan 7, 2015)

For appliances, take a look at AndorraFreeMarket.com (it's a Spanish/Andorran company that delivers to Portugal). Or, if you have means of transporting... visit their Andorran site and pay less (about 16.5% less IVA) and bring it back. Andorra is a great country to visit anyway!

For electronics within Portugal, search for things on kuantokusta.pt, which will compare prices at many online stores, including the cost for delivery within Portugal.

And of course IKEA has three stores in Portugal (one north of Porto, and two near Lisbon, depending upon where you're headed). Most of their prices can be found online. 

Good luck!


----------

